# New pics of my Pacemaker



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2013)

Still needs a bit of work on the tank/headshroud & missing the correct cranknut/headset, but it's getting there. Installed a seat I had a upholsterer friend recover and wider Torrington bars yesterday. Took it out for my bimonthly ride to the barbershop. What a difference comfy seat and wide bars make! This is officially my new favorite ride. Sorry Twin Bar. While waiting inside for my turn I noticed several passerbys stopping to admire it. The barbers even came out for a look. Imagine when its all painted & rechromed!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 21, 2013)

That's sick.................................


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking great Mike!!!!!!!


----------



## mofoco1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks great as is. My friend has a frame fork and fenders and 3/4 of the shroud. He wants to restore but the parts are so scarce if not there already. Mo in Ca


----------



## vincev (Apr 21, 2013)

lookin nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. Its gonna have to stay like this for a while until I get the missing pieces and the $$$ to get it restored. The tank and shroud are available as repops. Pretty glad mine still has the original steel pieces. Looks like the sheetmetal has already been gone through since its all quite straight.


----------



## Waterland (Apr 21, 2013)

What do you mean missing pieces?  Looks like it's all there already, just needs a fresh coat of paint.  I'm still looking for fenders and a tank for my girl's pacemaker; if anyone has a line on them, let me know.


----------



## pelletman (Apr 21, 2013)

Doesn't look like any Racycle I've ever seen before...


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Apr 21, 2013)

That is very very nice!  Congrats!


1918 Ranger


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2013)

pelletman said:


> Doesn't look like any Racycle I've ever seen before...




Or a Whizzer  Guess the name Pacemaker means completely different things depending on what kind of bikes you're into.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking good Mike! So have you decided on colors yet? Can't wait to see it done. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice mike! Its looking good with that Stewart Warner hub and those handlebars! I also would like to know what color scheme you have chosen. 

Wiki Nick.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2013)

Lucky for me it was originally the red/white scheme,which happens to be my favorite. I will be sticking with that.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 21, 2013)

can't go wrong with red and white, If mine doesn't sell at memory lane/ann arbor Mine will also be a bright red with white western flyer pacemaker. thought you might enjoy these paint schemes lost in time
maroon with white




western flyer red on white






hiawatha black with white fenders and pinstriping.



black on chrome- red on chrome



lime brown on orange



red and with white outline



blue with aqua outline and some white


 
red with white




Wiki Nick.



fordmike65 said:


> Lucky for me it was originally the red/white scheme,which happens to be my favorite. I will be sticking with that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Nick. Since my bike still has traces of the bright red inside the crank hanger and headshroud, I think I will go with the last one you posted.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Your bike is looking great... Makes me want to keep mine.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> can't go wrong with red and white, If mine doesn't sell at memory lane/ann arbor Mine will also be a bright red with white western flyer pacemaker. thought you might enjoy these paint schemes lost in time
> maroon with white
> 
> 
> ...




The Green and Orange ....Is not called brown or even close to brown.. I think it is Chestnut green?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2013)

You should keep it! I admired it at the last Coasters Ride. I wouldn't be able to part with it. I know I'll never sell mine.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 21, 2013)

Its more of a green olive color I said Lime brown as its kind of a really light brown and more of a lime green color.

Nick.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice bike.....cant wait to see it all completed. People will be snapping their necks when that bike is done!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Its more of a green olive color I said Lime brown as its kind of a really light brown and more of a lime green color.
> 
> Nick.


----------



## Rustafari (Apr 22, 2013)

That is one sweet bike, Mike!  Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 22, 2013)

Like the green olive and orange neat combo


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2013)

That's a pic taken of Ethan's(poolboy) Pacemaker at the last Coasters ride.


----------



## jwm (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow. I'll ad my admiration as well.
Great ride!

JWM


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 22, 2013)

here is two more, 
peach with orange brown.



green with white


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks great. I hope to eventually pick up one. How much did it run you? Yes, I am nosy


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2013)

I like the matte lavender color. The green is baby poop olive.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 26, 2013)

I have been told by a few people it is called chestnut green...... Bicycle.... Lol!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2013)

bricycle said:


> The green is baby poop olive.




Yeah, I gotta agree with this. Been holding my tongue for a while. Regardless, your bike is beautiful Ethan,especially in person


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 26, 2013)

Nothing wrong with black and chrome. The green and orange isn't for everyone.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 26, 2013)

I agree about my green one...... You really need to see in person to be impressed with color.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 26, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> You should keep it! I admired it at the last Coasters Ride. I wouldn't be able to part with it. I know I'll never sell mine.




Thank you... This is going to sound bad.. But i really don't have room.


----------

